

Control your network connected devices across the internet - onaclov2000
http://blog.onaclovtech.com/2014/08/control-your-network-connected-devices.html

======
coreymgilmore
I have done a very similar thing with my projects (Droplet & Portal...see
profile links). Only difference is I use a self designed API instead of
Firebase to do the communication relaying.

~~~
onaclov2000
I assume you had to build a S3 or heroku or whatever instance with a rest api
built in? (can't access the "learn more" sections from work oddly)

